# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  Strooder Filament Giveaway!

## Strooder

Hey everyone! I just wanted to let you know that we are giving away spools of multi colored filament made by our own Strooder. We are hosting a 3D printing competition on Facebook @http://on.fb.me/1A7ADey Post your best prints to our wall for your chance to win your Strooder-Filament.

This will be a great opportunity to try Strooder filament before it is released!

Let us know if you have any queries, terms and conditions are on the Facebook page, Good luck!

----------

